# Meet my donkeys!



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Being new here I thought that I should introduce my donkeys! I have 3 total, 2 jacks and 1 jenny. The jacks were here first and I was going to have them gelded but their attitude/behavior hasn't changed any (except pushing each other away for attention or treats!). Apache and Peanut came from the same place (Apache is actually Peanut's dad). The jenny is Dixie and she is very sweet when she wants to be. Both boys are minis and Dixie is a standard. Without further ado here are the pics!
Apache
















Peanut
















Dixie
















And all three


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Very very cute although you shoulf still geld or remove dixie as the boys attitude may not change but that doesnt mean they wont tty and breed her. I loove donkeys haha .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Aww i love the little guys  Such neat coloring


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

BarrelracingArabian said:


> Very very cute although you shoulf still geld or remove dixie as the boys attitude may not change but that doesnt mean they wont tty and breed her. I loove donkeys haha .
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


They are separated when she is in heat but they are kept where she can see them since she is the only girl.


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

lilruffian said:


> Aww i love the little guys  Such neat coloring


Thanks! There the only two I've seen that have been colored like this. Others I've seen haven't had as much white.


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

I have a cute mini that looks like ur standard. Her name is Dusty. I love her! And yours are awesome! I would have more if I didn't already have 4 horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

tiffanyodonnell said:


> I have a cute mini that looks like ur standard. Her name is Dusty. I love her! And yours are awesome! I would have more if I didn't already have 4 horses.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:lol: I'd love to have more! But I think the next addition will be a mini, horse not donkey. Just because I have three doesn't I can't look, I just need the will power to say no!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Lovely animals!


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

:wave: :wave:

Hi and Hi from my two and welcome to the forum!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks Chevaux! I think they are lovely (yes, I'm biased :wink

Lockwood yours are adorable! Especially the one on the right, I love the ones that are really fuzzy. The fuzziness just makes them even cuter!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are too cute ! great color and markings. Your jenny is either fat / wormy or maybe preggers !! are you going to breed the boys? ;make mini mules if you get a mini mare ? If not , I would geld them as soon as the weather cools down and not so many flies.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

They are all amazingly cute.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

LeighLovesLongears said:


> They are separated when she is in heat but they are kept where she can see them since she is the only girl.


 

That is probably not a very reliable form of birth control. Doesn't work so well in humans and probably not in equines , either.


----------



## GoWithTheFlow (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd have to agree with the other person who said something about Dixie having a bit of a belly . IMO is she looks pregnant . I have about 5 yrs of experiance with donkeys . My grandfather had 2 jennys and 1 jack . Within those 5 yrs they became 7 donkeys. 

It takes a jenny 12 months to have a foal . A jack CAN father a foal at only 1 yr old ,sometimes less. A jenny can get pregnant at 1 yr old . I think the idea of you gelding the jacks is a good one. They always say that a good stallion makes a great gelding .

I have a black long yearling jenny . Had her since birth and she is becoming my driving donk . Her mother got pregnant with her when she WAS NOT in heat/season .Just a FYI .


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes, I am trying to get figure out when the weather won't be as hot for them to be gelded. When Dixie, the jenny, first arrived her belly was just like this. She had been wormed and didn't get a lot of hay, just enough to nibble on. I'm not sure if there was a jack where she came from or not. Someone else has mentioned that she seems bigger/fatter but I'm not sure if I'm just used to what she looks like and can't notice a change or if she really hasn't gotten any bigger/fatter. When I look at pics though I swear I can see a difference. 
Here is what she looked the day after I got her.
















_July 18, 2012_
















_July 23, 2012_








_And here she is from yesterday (September 5, 2012)_









Is there really a difference? or is it just the way I took the picture?


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

She appears to be getting larger.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

the first ones fromm when you first got her appear to be an ugly wormy bellyy, hence her hideous coat. now that she is in better condition, yes her belly got "smaller" but she ha progressed to bigger, i think shes preggers too!


----------



## LeighLovesLongears (Aug 25, 2012)

Does it look like she was possibly bred before I she arrived here? I got to looking at her from behind and her belly seems lopsided. Like, it's bigger on the left side of her body than on her right side. Here's a picture so you can see what I mean:








And a side shot:









I can't remember exactly but isn't the 'lopsided' belly a pregnancy thing?


----------

